# Autocruise fabric for seat covers



## Mezray (Oct 2, 2008)

:lol: [marq=left]

We have an autocruise Rythem with rear lounge. We would like to make some temporary alterations to layout while travelling in this country which would entail removing the long lounge seat cushions and placing a memory foam matterss approx 45" in width diagonally across the back to make a dedicated sleeping area. this would leave us 29" to make up some seating for eating area? We propose to make up some some memory foam seat cushions for this area but they must match the interior upholstery of the van. Can anybody help with a supplier that makes the upholstery for Autocruse vans.

Ant help would be most grateful.

Mezray


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Premier furnishings at Ilkeston do cushions for lots of mainstream manufacturers they may be able to help or tell you who can.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you tried asking Autocruise?



> Aftercare
> 
> Customer care and the creation of an exclusive relationship with our owners is one of the main priorities at Autocruise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mezray (Oct 2, 2008)

:lol: 

Yes I have thought of that, we have checked the covers in the van and they were made by Premier which is the suggestion I was giving in my first reply. They do not have a web site so will have to wait until tomorrow to ring them. Thank you for your input.

Have just scrolled down your reply and you have very kindly supply supplied an email address for autocruise, thank you again.
Mezray


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you got the phone no for Premier, we would like some matching material to make some extra covers. 
Thanks


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=premier+furnishings+ilkeston

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Mezray (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for link, I had found Premier listing on Yell.com. They do not have a website? however there was a phone number and I have been in touch with them this morning and it look likes they can help me.

Thank you


----------

